# Flavour



## andro (3/6/14)

To change flavour do i have to change bottle and wick only or wash the reo deck and coil as well?


----------



## ET (3/6/14)

you need to buy a whole new reo and send the old one to me 
seriously though, remove the wick and bottle with feeder tube, dryburn coil a little bit, rewick and plug in new bottle. should be a little trace of old flavour for the first squonk or two but then it should all be new flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (3/6/14)

of course someone who actually owns a reo might be better qualified to answer this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (3/6/14)

@andro if it is not a very strong flavour, you just switch the bottle out. Take out the current bottle. Then keep your finger on the air hole and blow through the drip tip so the juice in the tube is expelled. Put in new bottle and vape. You might still taste the old juice for a toot or two. Of course if you use cotton, easy enough to change the wick as well. But not required to wash the deck and coil. You can do a dry burn before you put in the new wick if you want to.

For a very strong flavour, I use a syringe with vodka. Remove atomizer and inject vodka via 510 connection. Do it a few times. Then rinse with hot water in the syringe.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/14)

No you are mostly right @denizenx!

If the juices are similar then take out the old wick.... I see @Matthee has answered... just what he said!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/14)

Matthee said:


> For a very strong flavour, I use a syringe with vodka. Remove atomizer and inject vodka via 510 connection. Do it a few times. Then rinse with hot water in the syringe.



Amanda is going to get this treatment tomorrow... I can't get rid of those test tastes from the CT Vape out of her...


----------



## Andre (3/6/14)

Oh, and a few squirts of vodka down the juice hole in the atomizers is also good. There is a small little reservoir below the deck, which collects a few drops of juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## andro (4/6/14)

Why after rewick now my reo kind of crackle when firing it?
Didnt do it before


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (4/6/14)

Hi @andro, I find that it normally crackles when theres a build up of juice on the deck of the Reomiser. Try lifting your coil a little, or trim off some of the excess wick, might help but don't worry too much about the crackle 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/14)

I finally got rid of that taste that was hanging around Amanda the Copper Vein... I did everything you said @Matthee and pretty much washed the entire caboodle with warm water and flushed it with Vodka and warm water...

After the stress of emptying, refilling, rewicking and dry burning Russians and Kayfuns today with the juice testing I have to say that nothing beats a well set up REO and I'm sitting and really enjoying my Vape... as happy as I am I'm a little sad because I don't think I will be buying much of anything else because the REO's just rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (5/6/14)

Noooo rob , don't make the wait more agonising


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/14)

shabbar said:


> Noooo rob , don't make the wait more agonising



I'm sorry to keep raving about the REO... but they are that good... I have been testing the Aerotank Mega today and I think I must have two dud coils because I'm so disappointed in them... @sliver says maybe it's because I'm so used to the REO's now and hardly ever use a commercial tank anymore... I'll fill a Nautilus tomorrow when I get new coils for the Aerotank Mega and see if it's just the REO factor putting me off the Mega or just dud coils.


----------



## andro (5/6/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Hi @andro, I find that it normally crackles when theres a build up of juice on the deck of the Reomiser. Try lifting your coil a little, or trim off some of the excess wick, might help but don't worry too much about the crackle
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


Thanks lifting the coil worked. And now i get again plenty of flavor. I must have moved it when i changed the wick

Reactions: Like 1


----------

